# 17J Sportivnie Hacking Function



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

:hi:

Your advise would be appreciated.

I've had the black dialed Sportivnie for a few years and have today received the white dialed version.

Both are 17J and the movements looks identical to my eye - the black one hacks OK but the latest white one didn't.

No problem as I've switched the movements and always intended to keep the black one as a spare.

My questions are... should all 17J movements hack?

Should all Sportivnie variants hack?

Cheers


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Should have added, it's a 2634 movement as per Mark Gordon's item 0712. I can also see from his site that there is a 15J non hacking variant.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Should have added, it's a 2634 movement as per Mark Gordon's item 0712. I can also see from his site that there is a 15J non hacking variant.


There are two 2634 versions... the 2634 (15J and no shock protection) and the 2634A (17J and shock-proof). The 17j versions should all hack AFAIK.

More references here, although the site is in German...

http://watch-wiki.or...=Poljot_2634(A)

http://watch-wiki.or...tle=Poljot_2634

So I would say there's something wrong with the hacking mechanism or maybe (less likely) it's a regular 2634 with a 2634A bridge? These parts are almost always interchangeable, so it's not beyond reason that it could have been fixed by a replacement bridge at some point, saying it's a 17j, when in fact is the 15j variant. Probably my first guess though...


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

:hi:

Your input and enthusiasm is genuinely appreciated Kutusov - thank you for the links and information. .

Both are definitely 17J so I think your right - the hacking mechanism is not functioning correctly on the white one (now the black one :blink: ).

Wore it all day yesterday and it kept time very well.

Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You're very welcome :yes:

Never mind about the hacking thing, it's overrated anyway... it's not likely you'll need to coordinate a rolling artillery barrage with an infantry charge :lol:


----------

